# Audio Cassette to Audio CD Converter ? (Urgent Please)....



## satyamy (Mar 5, 2008)

I (my Friend) have 3 Audio Cassette, want to convert them into CD so I can Play it tommorrow in occasion of ShivRatri

Can anyone tell me the name of device ?
and what will be its cost ?

their are only 3 cassette so if the device is costly, than is their (any shop) anyone in mumbai who can do this ?

Please let me know bcoz i have to convert it today only


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 5, 2008)

Just connect any walkman or casette player to the audio in port of your computer with cable having 3.5mm(as in headphones on one side) jack on both sides and record casette in your computer using a software like audacity. Then write it to cd converting to any format you want. Why buy a device for converting just three casettes? But if you want its available


----------



## satyamy (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for the help
i also got this article 
*www.andybrain.com/archive/convert-cassette-to-cd-digital.htm
but unfortunatley i dont have any player or walkmen

also if i buy any of them than it will be costly

is their any other option ?


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 5, 2008)

Get a walkman or a player from a friend and record it using Audacity. It's the best way. You can later burn the MP3's into a CD


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

U can also use musicmatch jukebox plus...I had read this tutorial on digit mag
quite a year ago...i dont remember


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Mar 6, 2008)

Music match juke box is the software.I used it.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

Even I used Music Match Juke Box. I would suggest you to search if you can get a CD of the same collection. I'm sure the price may not be that much.


----------



## monkey (Mar 6, 2008)

I too used music match jukebox. But walkman/cassette player is something required here. If not then c if any friend of yours has a MP3 player with line-in recording. I have used my iRiver MP3 player to record through cassette player. The MP3 player converts the music directly into MP3 so no conversion software is required (but you will still require software for your MP3 player to transfer music  :l  )


----------



## satyamy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks For Help
I borrowed Walkman from my friend and Converted it 
Thanks again


----------

